# How to make your own Predator Call



## prairiewolf

Ok, I hope some of the other callmakers will join in on this post. First I would like to show a call that is very easy to make and great to start a setup with. It is a copy of calls commercially available today from Burnham Bros and Johnny Stewart by Hunters Specialties.

First you start out with a piece of wood 3/16" x 1/2" and at least a little over 7". Cut two pieces out 3-1/2" long and make a mark at center point on both pieces.

















Next take a half round wood rasp or use sandpaper wrapped around something round like a dowel or broom handle. Sand an area about 3/4" on both sides of the center mark you made on each piece of wood. Pic shows results









Now find you a rubber band, flat ones are good but any rubber band will work









Now place the rubber band over one of the 3-1/2" pieces of wood, make sure to get all twists out of the rubber band









Now place the other piece, making sure to match the sanded out areas facing each other, then wrap another rubber band at each end to hold the call together.









Try stretching the rubber band before putting the second one to hold them together for a higher pitch. Try different rubber bands also.

Last pic is calls I actually sell, as you can see I use castration bands to hold the call together but not needed. Also for new members the little coyote head on the call in last pic is actually my signature EW upside down.

This call is great for woods or thick brush and very good to start a setup with. I will try and get a sound file made and posted here as soon as I find my mike, lol


----------



## prairiewolf

So if any of the other call makers have a simple call lets see them. Here is a link for another one, but one almost like it can be made a lot easier and I will show how at a later date.

The Art Of Making A Custom Predator Call


----------



## Rick Howard

If you can find an old tape cassette you can use the tape as the reed also.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good point Rick, you can also use wax paper or the out side paper that comes on packs of cigarettes.


----------



## Rick Howard

Ed, awhile back you posted a link on making a bite style call from PVC. That was an interesting one that only required hand tools.


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes Rick, I plan on showing how to do that call and a very simple open reed that only requires hand tools, if members are interested in making their own calls. As for the above call, it can also be made from popsicle sticks, just take 3 sticks and cut about an inch out of the one sticks and place it between the top and bottom sticks. very simple and it works.


----------



## hassell

Great post, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon

I have two calls much like that one, one of them is a quail call the other sent to me from England (Mattuk)


----------



## prairiewolf

Your right Don, Burnham Bros makes them as quail calls and predator also, I think they might use a different rubber band on each. When I get my mike found I will do a few distress and a Gambel Quail also. I use one for quail a lot. You can even use a large blade of grass if you want on the above call.


----------



## 220swift

good stuff guys, nice work PW. Major Boddicker (Crit'r Calls) also sells one similar called a wolfer's harp


----------



## youngdon

The one Matt sent me is from www.foxcall.co.uk


----------



## Ruger

That's some pretty cool info guys! Thanks


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice Ed... is that coyote head from the branding iron?


----------



## prairiewolf

No Eric, but now that you reminded me. I may sand these back down and use it. Should work perfect on the flat surface.

So far not a lot of interest in any wanting to make their own calls, so I will wait until after the coming weekend to see if it will worth posting other calls to make.


----------



## Rick Howard

Maybe there isn't as many of us crazies as we thought, Ed. 

The harmonica style call is quite overlooked. I have several of them in my "collection".


----------



## prairiewolf

You might be right Rick


----------



## hassell

I think Skip showed us a call he made from a pop container, all these tips definitely gets the old brain cells working. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon

Skip makes a "juice bottle howler" I'll post a pic of mine. He puts quite a bit into them with airbrushing and all. Best of all it sounds great.


----------



## youngdon

That's Skips on the right. Next to it is a Cronk horn howler, a Rick Howard horn howler, and a buffalo horn howler by Jessie Bush.


----------



## hassell

Those are collectors for sure, thanks for putting them up.


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, here are a few sound files from the actual call above.

View attachment harmonica-high.mp3


View attachment harmonica-jack.mp3


View attachment harmonica-Gambel Quail.mp3


----------



## Rick Howard

Goooood music!


----------



## prairiewolf

lamo, Rick you probably sit around with headphones on with distress sounds playing !!


----------



## Rick Howard

Well now that you mention it... I do record myself and play it back.... pretty often. I find I learn a lot on cadence and rhythm doing this.


----------



## Ruger

Harmonica call, juice horn, what else is out there? I'm curious.


----------



## prairiewolf

Wayne, I have a bite down call made from pvc or pex water tubing. I may show how to make one next, that is if people are interested.


----------



## glenway

If they came with an operator, I'd be more interested. I've got so many now, I don't know what some of them are anymore. Can't master any howlers at all - especially that barking stuff.

Watching someone make a call sing is about the same as watching an experienced musician play an instrument.

Relegated to E-Caller for dummies or a few rabbit distress calls.


----------



## Indiana Jones

So you could just be selling these but instead you tell us how to make em. Class act prairie wolf. Another reason I think PT is a step above the other forums is threads like this. Ive been on forums where vendors/craftsman won't give up even the slightest detail about how to fix or make a product. Good on you! Selfless!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Glenway, I have a very simple call, and I mean simple ! all you have to do is put the toneboard in your mouth till your lips touch the body and blow, you will get a decent howl, its so simple I dont sell them, lol

Thanks Indiana Jones, I enjoy helping others learn to make calls and I know what you mean when others are so tight lipped about things. When I started over 40 yrs ago, it was worse than it is now. To me there is nothing better than using a call you make and taking the targeted animal with it.


----------



## Ruger

It also goes to show how simple calling can be. Beginners especially a lot of times think that if they don't have the new and best e-calls that they can't be successful. E-calls can be great, but it really comes down to making a critter want to come to you, even if it is just making a sound from some popsicle sticks and rubber bands.


----------



## Rick Howard

Glen, can you call turkey with a mouth call?


----------



## glenway

Yes. And, have. I learned them to hunt hands-free and have an assortment.


----------



## Rick Howard

If you can run the mouth call for turkey, I think it would be an easy step into running a mouth call for howling.


----------



## glenway

I'm all in.


----------



## k_klein73

I for one am interested in learning how to make some of the easier calls! Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## prairiewolf

Well one guy interested is all I need, lol

I will go to my shop today and make another one and post pics and step by step tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Howard

I really like this thread. Ed, I have an idea. PM headed your way.

For anyone wanting to try.... think on this. You can make a call with a 2" section of 1/2" PVC pipe, a 2x2 square cut from a rubber glove, and a strong rubber band. A knife, a hack saw, scissors, and some 220 sand paper is all the tooling you need.

There is a fella in England calling fox with a wheel from a model train. He has a youtube video.


----------



## prairiewolf

Here is another way to make a very simple open reed call from a piece of pvc or my favorite, pex tubing.

Take the tubing and cut it in half at an angle.

























Now take one half and mark it like the following pic









Cut out the small piece and you should have something like the following pic









Now for the reed , you can use a plastic milk jug or just about any thin plastic. For this call I will use one of my clam shells I send calls in. Place the material over the call body and trace its shape. When you cut the reed out make sure to make it at least a 1/4" longer than the actual angled area of the call.

















Now before putting the reed in make a short cut back into the body of the call so the reed will slide in.See the small black mark on body.









Now take the reed in your hand and slightly try to bend it like the pic









Now insert the reed on the call sliding it in the notch you made, being sure to lay the reed with the top up (the arrow in points to the top of reed) The reed should just cover the air channel, if it is long try cutting it a very little. Then hold reed in place and blow, if you dont get a sound cut a little more off. Once you get a sound wrap a rubber band around the reed and the body. Make sure the reed is covering both sides of the body on both sides of the air channel. If the call shuts down on you when you blow (sounds start and then quits) cut a little more off the reed. Continue until you get the desired affect you want.

I used a castration band instead of a rubber band.









Here is a sound file of this actual call.

blue call first
View attachment pvc open.mp3


View attachment red pvc.mp3


Sorry for the poor sound quality, I tried to just use my laptop when recording instead of hooking up my mike.

The last pics showsanother call I have made, notice the red call doesnt have as much of an arch as the blue call does. I like the flatter style, I think it takes less air to get a sound.









if you use a thinner material for a reed you will get more rasp also. Play around with all kinds of materials and you will have a great custom call you made.


----------



## prairiewolf

Something I forgot, once you get your reed cut out sand all the edges, try to just put a slight taper on the edges. This will help lift the reed when you blow, and of course once all done you can sand and smooth up the body also. try using different sizes of pipe or tubing also. You can also do this with a wooden dowel, just drill a hole down the center of the dowel and then cut in half like the blue tubing was done.Follow the rest of the steps and you will have a wooden open reed call.

The only tools I used , were a hand saw and scissors


----------



## prairiewolf

here is another easy call to make, the bite down. First cut your tubing in half just like before, then cut the second piece down like the pic









make a reed the same way and place it between the 2 pieces of tubing and just tape everything together. I used regular tape but electrical tape works a lot better and you can always wrap the call body with camo tape. Pics show pex tubing and one made from pvc pipe

















again, I prefer the pex over pvc for this call also. It flexes easier when you bite down for sounds. Not a pretty call for sure, but this call is very easy to make different sounds.


----------



## 220swift

good stuff PW !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruger

That's a awesome. So simple to make those calls. Thanks PW for showing those.


----------



## okiegobblers

Sounds pretty good for such an inexpensive call.


----------



## hassell

Top notch for sure PW, thanks for sharing. I follow this post pretty close.


----------



## prairiewolf

OK, here is a call you probably wont believe. It will make very good howls and KI-YIs









You need a piece of 1/2" schedule 40 pvc, lenght doesnt matter and if you are going to use a stove to make you need a longer piece so you dont burn yourself. Make a mark about 7/8" from one end and then cut into the pipe at this point with a saw about one third down (pic 2)

















Now for the forming, I used a heat gun but you can hold the pipe over a burner and rotate it until it gets soft. Only heat up the last 1" to 1-1/2" of the pipe where you made the cut. Once the pipe is soft squeeze it with a clamp or hold it between 2 boards and squeeze, hold for awhile until it cools .Once it cools you should have something like second pic below. Dont overheat and let it turn yellow !!!!!

















Now take a wood rasp or file and file down the 7/8" section at an angle.









Now it should look like this pic









Now get you a latex or nitrile glove and cut a section from one of the fingers, make sure it is about 1/2" wide, so it will cover the hole on the call, if the piece you cut is to loose cut from a smaller finger section.









Here are a couple sound files using bands I already have.

View attachment green band howl.mp3


View attachment grey band howl.mp3


Now for the surprise, you can set a diaphragm call on the flat area and make very good howls. This is very useful for guys that cant use a diaphragm call.

Here is a sound file with me using one of my diaphragm calls

View attachment dia jig howl.mp3










You can get better sound if you play around with pieces of latex, I did these real quick today and using bands I already have for the E.L.K. Howler, but next call I will show you I use a piece of nitrile glove and it also does howls but is made from a 1 inch dowel, very easy to make, the pvc seems to work better with a diaphragm call then the 1" dowel for some reason.


----------



## prairiewolf

Might as well show the wood call now.

First cut you a piece of 1" dowel at least 4" long, you can shorten it later if you want.

Make a mark 7/8" from one end just like the pvc call, now drill a 1/2" hole starting at the other end and drill the hole about 1/4" passed where you marked the 7/8" line.

View attachment 12856


Make a mark on the open end across the face like pic and then scribe a line on both sides to other end









then connect the 2 lines on the sides to make a line on the face of the dowel opposite the 1/2" end









Now cut and remove the small section and you should have something like this









Now take a 1/4" rat tail file and make a small depression like pics

















Cut a section from a glove and place on call









This is a very basic design but you can shape the call on a lathe before making the cut or file or carve a shape .

sound files say what type of band, purple band on call is from nitrile glove

View attachment dowel howler.mp3


View attachment grey band wood.mp3


View attachment nitrile band.mp3


Again you can make better sounds by taking time to test different gloves


----------



## prairiewolf

Dont know why the last two pics are there, tried to delete them but it wouldnt let me, sorry


----------



## prairiewolf

The 2 calls above are very easy to do howls, you just blow into the call thats it !!! now that I have let the cat out of the bag on this type of howler, I am going to make one on my lathe and might start selling them. I will post a pic when I get the first one done.


----------



## Ruger

Wow PW, this is great. I'm just curious tho, are any of these your own inventions or learned from others?


----------



## hassell

Some more great stuff, thanks again PW, not that I'll ever get into the call making business as I hardly find time to hunt and have to many other projects on the go. I truly enjoy following info like this though.


----------



## prairiewolf

Wayne both of these last two are my inventions. the harmonica style I just copied from a Burnham Bros. and the pex open reed well that just came from trying different styles over and over. I am always trying different things to get a sound from.


----------



## dwtrees

Those are some easy calls to make and thanks for sharing the info. But I like most others on here will probably not find the time to make one and we all know it is easier to buy one already made from you. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## prairiewolf

thats true Rick, and thats why I almost didnt continue with the post, but I enjoy trying to come up with new calls (shape and sound devices) and just maybe some young fellow will want to make his own and this thread may help him out. My tinkering with calls is how I came up with my 2 pocket calls and it keeps me out of the house, lol


----------



## Rick Howard

This is a great thread. I plan to add to it. I think there are folks getting something from it. They just have t spoke up. Yotehntr did a how to on an easy open reed awhile back. It's what brought me to this forum.


----------



## prairiewolf

Is that the one he made a call from a 2x2 ?


----------



## Rick Howard

Yes it was.

When I was a teen I fiddled with making calls like the ones in this thread. A few years back I was messing with them again and started looking around the net for stuff others have made... I found several his post being one of them. After looking at his thread I looked around the forum and joined. lol before then... I did not even know hunting web forums existed.


----------



## prairiewolf

Well its been awhile since this thread has had any posts, so in the next few days I will try and get another easy call to make. And remember any callmakers are welcome to add anything on making your own call.


----------



## Yotehntr

Good post! As I was reading I thought I'd throw in that tutorial, but I guess everyone's seen it already. It's fun making them yourself, I remember the 1st coyote I called in with one I made.


----------



## prairiewolf

Brad, go ahead and put the tutorial in here. I am sure a lot of members havent seen it.


----------



## Yotehntr

Ok, here we go!

This is a DIY no lathe the only power tools used were a drill press, and a scroll saw... Well here we go...

Step 1..cut a blank that is long enough for your barrel and your toneboard...decide how long the toneboard will be and mark your lines for length and width...










Drill out the bore of the barrel and drill out the air channel I think I used about 1/4" for the air channel.



















I used a roll of masking tape for my ramp... just landed it a little above center at the barrel and a little below the entrance of the air channel. Really just did this by eye.. no set dimensions.









I used a scroll saw to cut out the ramp then cut along all the toneboard lines to remove the obvious extra wood.


















I went a little to high and ended up with some excess to cut and file away.. no big deal just more time.









sanding the ramp and filing out the air channel


















I carved and filed a while to round off the corners, the sanded them some what smooth.


----------



## Yotehntr

Did the "shoe shine boy" thing on the back of the ramp to round it off...










Worked better than I expected..










Grabbed a milk jug to use for a reed, cut it to fit over the air channel.. wider will make the pitch lower, narrower will make it higher pitched. For length it should pass the end of the air channel by about 1/32".










Here's the finished product.. it's no beauty, but I have no doubt it'll call a coyote in.


----------



## prairiewolf

great tutorial Brad !! Hopefully someone will try this, I also know it will call any predator !


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Great thred guys keep em coming


----------



## youngdon

Here are a few pics of my first calls. I had gotten a few enclosed reed inserts from a friend. I used a hole saw into a branch then cut the branch as deep as the saw had gone. I then filed a lanyard groove in it with a round file reamed out the center hole, step drilled the exhaust, sealed it and inserted the reed. 
The third pic is one of my treebranch originals, I step drilled both ends and joined the two with a straight bit to hold the reed. The original TB call is still one of my go to calls.























They all look pretty crude but they have all called many coyotes in. Once I made these I gave away all the store bought calls I owned.


----------



## prairiewolf

I have one of Dons original Tree Branch calls and it sounds great. I really like the that it looks just like what it is, a tree branch !! no pun intended


----------



## youngdon

LOL I've had more tools than any one man should have, but when I sold the business I also sold a lot of tools, mostly machines and power tools. I had to improvise and use what I had.


----------



## hassell

Great stuff guy's.


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, it has been awhile since anyone has posted here, so here is another call that you may find on a stores shelf. This call can be used for Predators, Antelope or quail also but is mainly used for Elk. It is easy to carry, just put it in your pocket.









First you need to get a flat piece of plastic, this can be from a piece of pipe, clamshell or even a piece of laminate that is used for countertops. The main thing is thickness, the plastic can be folded with heat or by hand but must hold its shape.Following pics show some from pipe and clamshell

































The pics here show plastic bent

















Next 2 pics show how to put rubber band and finished

call before covering it with electrical tape or shrink wrap or just about whatever you want. If tyou use electrical tape make a wrap with the sticky side up (not against the rubber band) the adhesive will destroy the rubber band, after one wrap then wrap with adhesive side agaisnt the call body. Also if you use a clamshell and it is to thin just use multiple pieces, like the pic shows.

















Last pic shows a call that I sell, it has a 1" rubber band laying beside it that covers the sound rubber band.









Tis is a very easy call to make and is a great elk call to carry with you. Almost forgot, when stretching the rubber band stretch it 1-1/2" to 2" before wrapping around the body.


----------



## hassell

Well done Ed, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Great stuff guys!!! I'm definitely going to try to make some of these and see what happens. Keep 'me coming, we're watching.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Ok, I know I'm kind of reviving the dead here...but I had to try making a call from scratch! Here is the result. I think that the ramp is too steep so I'll probably sand the ridge down and see if that helps. It does make sound though! All done with a hand saw & drill...I didn't even have a clamp or vise (got a bit sketchy at some points!).

Is there an easy way to seal the wood? Anything a typical household item that I can use?























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Nice looking call Mark !! You can finish it with any kind of oil even vegetable oil, lol

You can flatten the arched area out a little, for me a flat area is easier, but that is just me.

You are the first to post a call they have tired to make from this thread, I am very pleased to see that you made one !!!

Also Mark, if you ever want to get into call making even though you are a Pro?Field Staff for me, I will be glad to help anyway possible including suppliers for just about everything.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Flattened it out more, works way better like this!









Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Man that was fast, lol you must have did it before I posted


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Nice looking call Mark !! You can finish it with any kind of oil even vegetable oil, lol
> 
> You can flatten the arched area out a little, for me a flat area is easier, but that is just me.
> 
> You are the first to post a call they have tired to make from this thread, I am very pleased to see that you made one !!!
> 
> Also Mark, if you ever want to get into call making even though you are a Pro?Field Staff for me, I will be glad to help anyway possible including suppliers for just about everything.


Thanks Ed, it was super fun to make! I could see me getting into making calls(for myself) down the road possibly but will need to put a workbench in the garage! My wife wasn't too thrilled with the sawing & drilling in the living room....haha.

Vegetable oil huh? What would the process be for that?

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Just rub it on it. or you could remove reed and dip it, so it gets inside also.


----------



## youngdon

Mineral oil if you have it wont turn rancid like vegetable oil can sometimes. It's found in the laxative area at a drug store. It is baby oil without the scent.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well, I already dipped it in vegetable oil....is it going to turn nasty on me now? Can I retreat it with another oil to prevent it?

Thanks guys! 
Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Dipped in the Vegetable Oil:









Thanks for all the tips guys! I could see me getting addicted to making calls, I had a blast making this! Now to see if it will call in a coyote...  ...

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

It's usually heat that makes it turn. It may or may not. Wiping it with thinner will breakdown the veggie oil then you can retreat. That should fix it.


----------



## prairiewolf

I am sure it will call in coyotes and once you call one in with your own call, you will be hooked for sure !

I didnt think about the vegetable oil turning bad, my wife always kept it on a cutting board, but she did wash it often.


----------



## Yotehntr

I'm impressed! Nice job!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Yotehntr said:


> I'm impressed! Nice job!


Thank you Yotehntr! You guys are too kind!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Mark, have you tired to make cow elk sounds with it yet ? You probably can make a bugle sound also. If it sounds fairly good, find you a piece of heater hose or garden hose to use with it. Even a piece of pvc pipe about 12" long will work to give you that more hollow sound when doing a bugle.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, have you tired to make cow elk sounds with it yet ? You probably can make a bugle sound also. If it sounds fairly good, find you a piece of heater hose or garden hose to use with it. Even a piece of pvc pipe about 12" long will work to give you that more hollow sound when doing a bugle.


Yeah Ed, it can make a decent cow elk mew. I'll have to look into creating the bugle sounds though, I've never done it before.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

look looking call thanks for posting it


----------



## prairiewolf

Guess I should have titled this just "CALL" instead of predator. I noticed an elk call, lol

Anyway, I was going through some boxes my wife had stored in the garage and found the first Turkey pot call I ever made. So I figured to show it and some more ways to make other turkey calls.

This was my first: dont have photos of the steps but very easy. I cut strips of wood about and 1" high and then 4 more about 7/8". Then I made a box with just gluing the pieces together. After it dried I then cut the 7/8" strips to fit inside and this makes a place for the glass to sit on. I then got a piece of 1/8" glass from an old picture frame, wife never did know about that, lol

I cut the glass with a hand held glass cutter and then used silicone on top of the shorter pieces and set the glass in. Then you just press on the glass or sit something fairly heavy for 20-30 minutes and you are done. the second pic shows the inner pieces a little better. This call still sounds good also. Originally I think the striker was made from a piece of an aluminum arrow with a small block of wood on the end.


----------



## prairiewolf

Here is another call I made today. They can be made from soda or a beer can, really just about any can made from aluminum.

This pic is how you cut the can. Just lay a razor knife on something so the blade is around 1" off the table. Then slowly turn the can in circles keeping it up against the tip of the blade, The way cans are so thin now, it helps to fill it with water of better , sand. You dont have to cut all the way through, once it is scored, you can stick the razor blade through and then slowly push in on the can and the aluminum will tear where it is scored. This is all you have to do if you want no other work except sanding the edges a little. But I will show how to make it stronger since cans are so flimsy now.









Now take another can, you probably bent the first one all up getting it apart.First score around the inner part where there is an indent and remove. Then cut the top off a little shorter than you did the bottom.

















I am going to try and find the mike for my computer, if not I will use an ear bud for a mike, lol This way you can hear how these calls sound. I have a couple more type of pot calls and a tube call for turkey. I will show them a little later.

Now take the top piece and slide the top edge first into the 1" bottom you cut off. Be careful dont get cut ! It should go in fairly easy, push it in until it is close to the bottom but not touching.









Now turn it over and rough up the surface a little and you have a pot call. This call will be a higher pitch but by trying different dowels for a striker, you can get a descent sound.









Now for a striker, get a 3/8"hardwood dowel or a graphite arrow shaft or even an aluminum arrow shaft. Cut then 7-8" long. Longer if you dont want to put something on the end. If you cut them 7-8" get a piece of horn, wood, really doesnt matter. Start off with it about 1-1/2 long, then drill a hole just big enough to slide your dowel into. If the call sound to low pitch cut a little of the 1-1/2" piece, keep cutting it shorter until you find the pitch you want.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow those are cool thanks for sharing


----------



## hassell

Great stuff indeed ED., thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway

That's good, Ed, but even my innate cheapness doesn't motivate me to make calls. Heck, that's why our custom callmakers, such as you, get the work.

This pic shows my only attempt at making an owl hooter about 40 years ago. The green one on the right is a store-bought model and the one on the left is one I made.

It began as a V-8 juice can. Then I took a small piece of 1/4" copper tubing, smashed it, and soldered it over a hole I made in the side of the can. Then some camo tape and it was finished.

It works fine but I'm waiting for Rodney to perfect his own version of an owl hooter that he's been working on. Looking for a bit more volume, but I guess a larger can would have been better.

Even the Lohman call doesn't provide enough volume for my liking.


----------



## Larry

For the first time I saw this page. Very innovative stuff here. Also some great craftsmanship! Thanks all for posting


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> For the first time I saw this page. Very innovative stuff here. Also some great craftsmanship! Thanks all for posting


Me too Larry , some real craftsman on here .. Thanx for posting guys ! :clapclap:


----------



## prairiewolf

Glen, I am sure Rodney will come up with something. he has turned out to be a very good callmaker and makes calls for various species. But now I have an owl hooter project to start also, lol I usually use a crow call, a howler and a gobble call when locating turkey. I have even used an elk bugle , for volume the howler will beat anything out there.

Also, I dont make calls for the money, I enjoy making them and trying to come up with new styles. Thats why I quit all my commercial accounts including allpredatorcalls.com. I still have a few small gun shops near me that will call once and awhile wanting to know if I have any calls and if you have noticed I havent put any for sale in a long time. Right now I am into building plaques for sportsman and also laser burnt animal pics and western stuff on old weather wood. I just made some skull plaques for Mark and I will post some pics once he send them to me with the skulls on them.

I am probably going to use the old square pot turkey call this year archery hunting, that is if I can find the turkeys !!


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, here are 2 sound files, not very good. I used a set of ear buds for a mp3 player, lol

on both calls I used the striker above

3" sq. pot:
View attachment sq pot.mp3


soda can pot:
View attachment sodacan.mp3


----------



## glenway

Better than I thought they'd be, Ed. Have you actually called any turkeys in with either of them? Did you have to sand or sandblast the glass?


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes Glen, I got one years back and havent turkey hunted since. At the price our game and fish wants for a permit, you could go buy 4 or 5 turkeys !! and then you still have to get drawn and only 1 per year.

Yes, I sanded them both. If your enlarge the pic you be able to see the sand marks. I think with different strikers and working more with the by holding them different the sounds can be made better, but I am no turkey hunter. A friend of mine has used a custom pot call of mine (not anything like these) and has gotten a couple of gobblers. Even though I make custom calls, I still like to show you dont need manufactured or fancy calls, to get the job done. In fact I get more satisfaction when I call a bull elk in with one of the very simple rubber band calls than one of my elk antler calls.

I enlarged them and just noticed the date is way wrong but the pics were just taken yesterday, lol


----------



## glenway

I certainly understand the self-satisfaction. It would add an extra measure of "cool" using those one-off inventions. Much like handloading some unique blend of components.

I've taken a fair amount of gobblers but don't consider myself to be any kind of expert. Fact is, I've learned some simple vulnerabilities and always play the same dumb tricks on 'em. Calling is overrated, as far as I'm concerned. Just figure them out and hide and watch.

But, it sure is fun when you know they're talking back and heading in!


----------



## sportyg

Ah first time seeing this post awesome stuff on here. Well done guys


----------

